

Ask PG: Question about the position of the questions in YCS10-app - eagleal

Hi,
I took a look at the application form for YC, and while filling it, I noticed that the position of the project/business details (What's new about what you're doing, What do you understand about your business, Who are your competitors), are after some informal insight about the people applying (achieved projects, successful hack, etc).<p>If I remember correctly the form is the same as Winter 2009 one. Is this position intentional, in the sense of creating more confidence in the applicant? (Maybe a lower application rate if the questions were all at the beginning, perhaps I replied myself)
======
pg
We ask about the people first because we care more about the people. The
earlier you invest, the more you're investing in the people rather than the
idea.

~~~
eagleal
Thanks for the reply, understood. I can think of this method as the most
successful through people that are not recognized in this space (eg. first
times appliers like me).

